

SimpleHoney acquired to make digital currencies like Bitcoin go mainstream - joyce
http://blog.simplehoney.com/usability-for-all-we-are-joining-the-wave-of-change/

======
dariusmonsef
As friends of the team, I'm obviously biased... But they're a solid consumer
thinking team and if the bit-coin-ish market is really going to go mass, it'll
need some smart people helping drive the consumer train.

------
docrock
I was always waiting for someone I trust to get into this game. I've always
found the concept intriguing but never really trusted the Bitcoin system.
Awesome work! #aloha

------
shennyg
Congrats guys!

